# Another move to be made?



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

So we get rid or headcase Ruben and pick up another backup center / PF. Anyone think this might be because we plan on making another moving involving Theo or Joel? Just a idea, your thoughts.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

I dont know it will be a interesting day .


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

That's exactly what I thought when I saw Portland's end of this trade.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Well, we've got 16 players on the roster now, so either another deal needs to be made to send our 1 more player than we take back, or someone gets cut.

PBF


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

While a backup PF/C was necessary, the door is now open for the rumored Joel and Travis for Nene or some other trade involving Theo.

NY still wants Theo but only has Maurice Taylor and filler or Q. Rich and filler to make a deal.

Stay tuned...


----------



## letsmakeadeal (Feb 23, 2006)

seattle will trade again and so will portland :jawdrop:


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

I think Charles Smith gets the ax...

Theo and Joel are both hurting (granted, they aren't major injuries), but that means someone has to take the chance on them. I'm presuming Vitaly could play backup PF for Zach, and Ha is a foul magnet so I wouldn't count on him being the primary backup especially if Joel's knees are going to wear down with anymore than 24 minutes a game.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

ProudBFan said:


> Well, we've got 16 players on the roster now, so either another deal needs to be made to send our 1 more player than we take back, or someone gets cut.
> 
> PBF



SMITH does not have a guarenteed contract... so keep that in mind too


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Blazer Maven said:


> While a backup PF/C was necessary, the door is now open for the rumored Joel and Travis for Nene or some other trade involving Theo.
> 
> NY still wants Theo but only has Maurice Taylor and filler or Q. Rich and filler to make a deal.
> 
> Stay tuned...


I doubt the Nene trade happens. I can't see any reason why it wouldn't have just been included in this deal if that was the plan. I suspect if we have another deal it's with a different team.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

If this trade is true, either Smith or Leonard would be cut.


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I certainly hope so 'cause the current deal does not help us in any way long term. Getting rid of Patterson's contract is all we will remember 1 year from now. Lenard and Potapenko....ehhhh


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

we either need to trade joel or theo....ratliff's body is falling apart and pryz may not even stay here this summer...so we either need to get rid of ratliffs contract or pryz's uncertainty to stay in p-town


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

On the assumption that Lenard was acquired for cap relief purposes in order to help re-sign Joel this summer, I think it's Ratliff who is now the odd-man out.

And it seems like the only suitor for Ratliff is New York.

PBF


----------



## BigDtoPDX (Jun 30, 2005)

hey, Im all for Nene, I dont know much about him and I think the price on his head is too large, but why not? Get rid of Theo and Juan...works for me. Denver needs some outside guard shooting really badly. They just receieved 2 guys whose game is purely 8 ft and inward.


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

Here's one that works, helping the Knicks and maybe the Blazers (makes D.Miles happy):

Theo to NY for Q Rich and M. Rose

Clears out some roster space for NY while improving the backcourt for Portland giving us a backup PF for Zach.

Under this scenario, both Lenard and C. Smith would be waived.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

If Smith really is going to Denver, I think Nash is done dealing. Time to gear up for the summer!


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

BigDtoPDX said:


> hey, Im all for Nene, I dont know much about him and I think the price on his head is too large, but why not? Get rid of Theo and Juan...works for me. Denver needs some outside guard shooting really badly. They just receieved 2 guys whose game is purely 8 ft and inward.


Except we don't exactly have a plethera of shooting guards ourselves. If Juan goes, then, throw Webster in and have Jack back him up?


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Accordintg to ESPN, Charles was included in the Denver deal.


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Less than two hours left now for any more trades....please...please..please


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Darius, Theo and Travis for KG :twocents:


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

rumour for KG is that he's going to Pho for "the Matrix" and some change


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Trader Bob said:


> Darius, Theo and Travis for KG :twocents:


That'd be incredible!!!

I wouldnt be surprised to see some combo of Miles, Outlaw, Blake, and Theo traded today.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> That'd be incredible!!!
> 
> I wouldnt be surprised to see some combo of Miles, Outlaw, Blake, and Theo traded today.



Blake is not getting traded today...


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

We're not making any more moves. And I seriously doubt KG is gonna be traded to Phoenix. The day is done, and we did what? We cut 3 million in salary and got significantly worse. Wonderful.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

I will be very surprised if there is another Blazers trade today.

Nash said he had two trades on the table. There were two reported Ruben deals. 

Besides, I'm just not seeing the urgency on the Blazers' part to trade now. I think they'll play out the season with these players, see what they have, and wait till the draft to make more trades.

Just my hunch.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I hope we deal Theo for Mo Taylor and QRich. 

Significantly worse? lol. could we get any worse?


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

TradeShareefNow said:


> We're not making any more moves. And I seriously doubt KG is gonna be traded to Phoenix. The day is done, and we did what? We cut 3 million in salary and got significantly worse. Wonderful.



Exactly, Nash officially sucks! :whofarted


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Trader Bob said:


> Darius, Theo and Travis for KG :twocents:



and our unprotected pick this year..and viktor..and sergie...and jack...and dixon...and...and....and...


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Foulzilla said:


> I doubt the Nene trade happens. I can't see any reason why it wouldn't have just been included in this deal if that was the plan. I suspect if we have another deal it's with a different team.


That was my thought . . . too bad I like Nene and Dever already has a 35+ min PF.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Hap said:


> and our unprotected pick this year..and viktor..and sergie...and jack...and dixon...and...and....and...


:rofl:

Don't give up your day job Hap...


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

when is the trade deadline? (pacific)
i've been so wrapped up in my own personal problems that the trade deadline hasn't even been remotely of any importance(thanks life... i truelly thought basketball was the most important thing).


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

DrewFix said:


> when is the trade deadline? (pacific)
> i've been so wrapped up in my own personal problems that the trade deadline hasn't even been remotely of any importance(thanks life... i truelly thought basketball was the most important thing).


Noon today.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> Noon today.


thanks broham... repped


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Chad Ford (not that he ever really knows anything) thinks that Portland isnt done... and suggested that Zach might be dealt, maybe to the Knicks.

He also said that Ruben may now be traded from Denver to the Knicks for Crawford.

He thought Portland made a good move by finally getting rid of Patterson.

Ford was just a guest on the Dan Patrick Show.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

If we decide to trade Zach I think it means that management is writing off the season to play out the young guys like last year...


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> If we decide to trade Zach I think it means that management is writing off the season to play out the young guys like last year...


What are they going to do next year when they don't have anything to do to write off the season?


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

DrewFix said:


> thanks broham... repped


np, appreciated


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I dont think we will be seeing any more trades involving the Blazers over the next 60 minutes.

PBF


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> If we decide to trade Zach I think it means that management is writing off the season to play out the young guys like last year...



What do you mean. You don't think management wrote this season off before it began?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

ProudBFan said:


> I dont think we will be seeing any more trades involving the Blazers over the next 60 minutes.
> 
> PBF


I think your right, but I hope your wrong.

C.Ford said that from what he hears, the Knicks and Blazers are the most active teams on the phones, and expects them to pull off another deal.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

What could NY offer in exchange for Zach? Trading them a small forward for something maybe, but our best player and only inside scoring threat?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> I think your right, but I hope your wrong.
> 
> C.Ford said that from what he hears, the Knicks and Blazers are the most active teams on the phones, and expects them to pull off another deal.


So do I


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> I think your right, but I hope your wrong.
> 
> C.Ford said that from what he hears, the Knicks and Blazers are the most active teams on the phones, and expects them to pull off another deal.


Little-Known Fact: C.Ford talks with his butt like Ace Ventura.

PBF


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I love Zach, but the only way I deal him to NYK is for Channing Frye.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

ProudBFan said:


> Little-Known Fact: C.Ford talks with his butt like Ace Ventura.
> 
> PBF


I know, see my previous post regarding his comments.


----------



## letsmakeadeal (Feb 23, 2006)

maybe a frye and lee and curry and chicagos number one to portland for zach and theo and outlaw


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Portland'll trade Nate McMillian for Mo Cheeks


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

deanwoof said:


> Portland'll trade Nate McMillian for Mo Cheeks



that would officially be Nash's worst trade in history


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

I heard a rumor the heat are interested in joel or theo but they dont want theos huge contract.The deal i heard was joel to miami,miamis first to us,doleac to us,we get kapono.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

i like the trade where we get zach out of here.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

zbo is staying


----------

